# Metal/Blood taste in mouth



## EmmaLily (Sep 8, 2009)

I am sorry to bother u but I am worrying if what I am feeling is normal. I am 17 ½ weeks pregnant and for the last couple of days midmorning I have had this bloody/metally taste in my mouth which feels like it is coming from my nose and throat. It is making me feel quite sick. I keep thinking my nose is bleeding but it isn't. I am not sure what this is as I believe this can be quite common in the first trimester but I have never had this before. I also have had a headache on and off for the last few days which I believe is probably unrelated. Thank you in advance of your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

If you're feeling well otherwise, I wouldn't be too concerned. It may just be your hormones being a bit crazy!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

